#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Freund mit Depressionen... manisch? Burnout? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe ein großes Anliegen. Mein Freund, mit dem ich seit einem halben Jahr zusammen bin, ist seit zwei Wochen in einer Klinik wegen eines Burnouts bzw. manischen Depressionen. Nun haben die Ärzte ein Kontaktverbot angeraten, als er mir das mitteilen wollte (wir haben sonst einmal am Tag gesimst als er in der Klinik war), haben wir telefoniert und er ist danach mit einer Panikattacke zusammengebrochen. Sowas hatte er das erste mal. 
Ich habe ihn vorher und auch am Telefon sehr darin bestärkt, diese Therapie zu machen, habe ihm gesagt, dass egal wie lang es dauern wird (und ich weiß, dass es Monate dauern kann und sehr hart werden wird!) ich da bin für ihn. Ich warte auf ihn und wäre jederzeit da, wenn er mich braucht. Ich liebe ihn schließlich sehr und wir waren bis dato sehr glücklich miteinander, auch wenn es Phasen gab, wo ich schon aufpassen musste, was ich sage, weil er sehr verletzlich ist. 
Nun haben wir eben gestern nochmal telefoniert, weil er mir mitteilen wollte, dass er diese Panikattacke hatte und wir nun überhaupt keinen Kontak mehr zueinander haben sollten, weil ich ihm nicht gut tue, das hätten die Ärzte auch gesagt, alle Menschen die ihm wichtig seien, würden ihn emotional aufwühlen. 
Und bei diesem Telefonat sagte er mir, dass sich seine Gefühle für mich, die zweifelsohne sehr stark sind, wie er mir oft bewiesen hat, nicht ändern würden, aber ich sollte mich ihm nicht mehr verpflichtet fühlen, sollte mein Leben leben, solle glücklich werden und das tun was ich für richtig halte. Und ich könnte auch andere Männer kennenlernen. 
Habe ihm bevor er in die Therapie ging, ausführlich geschrieben wie sehr ich ihn liebe, dass ich immer hinter ihm und seinen Entscheidungen stehen werde. Ich weiß, dass das wegen seiner Krankheit vielleicht nicht so zu ihm durchdringt, auch wenn er, als er das bekommen hat, sagte, dass er noch nie so viel Liebe bekommen hat. Vielleicht ist das der Fehler. Ich habe nur versucht hinter ihm zu stehen. Habe ihn nicht bedrängt. 
Klar fehlt er mir, sehr sogar, er sagte, dass er das schlimm finde und beruhigt sei, dass ich gute Freunde habe, ich sagte, dass mir das über die Zeit hinweg hilft, in der er nicht da sei, darauf meinte er, deutlicher hätte ich ihm nicht sagen können, dass er austauschbar sei. Das ist er nicht!!!!!! Ich liebe ihn und will nur, dass er gesund wird!! Und Freunde können ihn doch nicht ersetzen. Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll!! Kontaktsperre ist jetzt und das mit diesem Satz!!! 
Was soll ich jetzt tun :Huh?: ??
Ich werde auf ihn warten, egal wie lang es dauert, wir haben ein ganzes Leben vor uns, was sind da ein paar Monate, die wichtig sind für ihn, damit er wieder gesund und glücklich wird. 
Er tut mir sehr weh, wenn er sagt, ich sollte glücklich werden und mir jemanden suchen, mit dem ich glücklich werde, weil ich es verdient hätte... Ich will aber IHN!! Weil ich den Menschen hinter der Krankheit sehe und der ist mehr als liebenswert. Und sehr wertvoll, sowas findet man nicht nochmal!!
Wir hatten große Pläne und noch vor ein paar Tagen hat er sich darauf sehr gefreut. Und nun das......
Ist es normal, dass man keinen Kontakt zu Menschen haben darf, die einem wichtig sind?? Ist es normal, dass ich ihm scheinbar nicht gut tue obwohl ich es gut heiße, dass er diesen Schritt tut und zu 100% hinter ihm stehe?? Ist es vielleicht die Angst mich zu verlieren, und bevor ich gehe, lässt ER mich gehen?? Was bewegt ihn zu diesem Schritt?? Er sagt, er tut das weil er will, dass ICH glücklich bin und ich soll das als Zeichen der größten Zuneigung sehen. 
Ist das alles normal bei dem Krankheitsbild?? Wie lang kann es dauern, bis es ihm ein bisschen besser geht?? Und wie stehen die Chancen auf komplette Heilung :Huh?: ?
HILFE!!! BITTE!!! Ich bin verzweifelt!!!

----------


## Myriam

Hallo,
nun komme doch erst mal runter von dieser - auch schon panisch wirkenden - Verzweiflung.
Im Augenblick geht es nur um Deinen Freund, und sonst um gar niemanden. Außerdem ist es nun mal meistens so, daß depressive Menschen tatsächlich nur sich sehen.
Da hilft nun gar nichts. Wenn Du ihn so sehr liebst, wie Du augenblicklich meinst, daß Du ihn liebst. Dann mußt Du auch so über Dich selbst hinauswachsen, daß Du ihn einfach in Ruhe läßt. Halte Dich solange zurück, bis er sich selber bei Dir meldet. Lenke Dich mit anderen Dingen ab. Du hast ja sicher Interessen, nachdem Du von großen Plänen geschrieben hast.
Die einzige Hilfe, die Du derzeit geben kannst, ist tatsächlich völlige Zurückhaltung.
Ich hoffe, es ist Dir möglich, diese Zurückhaltung zu üben.
Wenn Du jetzt nicht allzusehr frustriert bist, dann kannst Du mir ja eine private Nachricht schicken. Ich werde mich gerne intensiver mit Dir unterhalten.
Fürs erste Mal wünsche ich Dir Kraft und Mut zum Ungewissen
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo,
ja, es ist üblich, dass bei solchen Klinikaufenthalten die privaten Kontakte unterbunden werden. Meiner Freundin ist das auch mal so ergangen, niemand wurde zu ihr durchgestellt und sie durfte niemanden anrufen und keinen Besuch bekommen, bis sie sich wieder gefangen hat. Auch mit geliebten Menschen können sich riesige Probleme auftun. Dein Freund muss erst lernen, mit sich selber zurechtzukommen, dann kann er lernen, wie man mit anderen gut umgeht. Wenn er dich gehen lässt, dann, so nehme ich an, weil er dich nicht mit seinen Problemen belasten will. Das finde ich sehr in Ordnung. Das zeigt, dass er nur das Beste für dich will.
Es kann Wochen und Monate dauern, bis es ihm wieder besser geht, da darfst du dir keine Illusionen machen. Und es kann sein, dass er immer wieder Probleme haben wird. Ob er komplett geheilt werden kann, weiß nur der liebe Gott. 
Was dich betrifft, schließe ich mich Myriam vollkommen an. Nimm dich zurück und lass ihn so gesund werden, wie es die Ärzte für richtig halten. Und wenn du ihn bis dahin immer noch liebst, dann wird er es sehen, dass du warten konntest, und das wird eurer Beziehung gut tun. Wenn du beten kannst, dann bete für ihn und für dich.
Ich wünsche dir viel Mut und Kraft und Zuversicht!
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Hexensternchen

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
Inzwischen gehts mir ein bisschen besser, hab mit einer Freundin gesprochen, die auch schon Panikattacken hatte. Ich hab viele Dinge, mit denen ich mich ablenken kann, aber was für mich schlimm ist, ist dass ich nicht weiß wie es ihm geht. Und dieser Bruch. Es wäre vieles anders, wenn man weiß, man hat keinen Kontakt, aber der Status ist der gleiche. D. h. mich macht es fertig, dass er sich um mich sorgt und meint, ich könne nicht glücklich mit ihm sein. 
Ich kann es ihm beweisen, ich werde warten, egal wie lang es dauert, aber woher kommt dieses Denken seinerseits? Denke eher, dass da eine latente Borderline-Störung hinter steckt, jetzt wo ich das alles nochmal gelesen habe. Auch dieses "Um-sich-beißen", obwohl das doch eher kontraproduktiv ist. Er könnte doch im Normalfall froh sein, dass er jemanden hat, der hinter ihm steht, egal was passiert. Ich kann mich auch zurückhalten, das wäre nicht das Problem, aber er hat auch in dem Telefonat gestern gesagt, dass er sich über jede SMS freut. Habe das in den letzten Tagen immer so gemacht, dass ich ihm erzählt habe, was hier so passiert über SMS. Positive Dinge einfach. Er hat sich darüber gefreut, auch weil er meinte, so sei er nicht so abgeschottet wenn er einmal täglich sein Handy bekam. 
So, ich würde es so weiter machen, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass er sein Handy erst wieder bekommt wenn er wieder stabil ist. Auch, weil ich denke, wenn ich es nicht mehr mache und er bekommt sein Handy irgendwann wieder, und liest nichts mehr von mir, fühlt er sich im Stich gelassen. 
Weiß nicht, wie ich es richtig machen soll. Er sagte, er wünscht sich, dass ich weiter schreibe.... das ist es doch eben.... mal so und mal so....
Und ich steh da und weiß nicht was gut oder schlecht ist für ihn. Denn ich würde alles für ihn tun was gut ist. Meine Bedürfnisse kann ich da schon sehr weit hinten anstellen....
Also... was schlägst du vor??
LG

----------


## Hexensternchen

Dank dir auch Nachtigall!!
Ja, ich rechne damit, dass es lang dauert und ich kann warten. Und du hast recht, er hat es damit begründet, dass er das Beste für mich will, aber kann er denn im Moment so denken?? Ich meine, kann er überhaupt klar denken? Ich steh zu ihm und mir ist auch bewusst, dass das immer wieder kommen kann. Aber ich habe auch erlebt, dass er glücklich sein kann. Und das macht mir Mut. Er ist ein besonderer Mensch, das ist es eben.

----------


## Nachtigall

Lass alles einfach auf dich zukommen! Wie heißt es so schön beim Hl. Augustinus, einem großen Heiligen: "Liebe, und dann tu, was du willst." Also alles von seiten der Liebe betrachten, die nur das will, was dem anderen gut tut.
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Hexensternchen

Vielen Dank für Euren Rat!! 
Es gibt auch schon Neuigkeiten. Gestern abend hat er mich wieder angerufen... obwohl er nicht sollte, aber er wollte mich unbedingt hören. Er war viel besser drauf, ich habe nochmal versucht ihm Mut zu machen und nochmal gesagt, dass ich da bin, egal wie lang es dauert. Diesmal hat er wieder von unseren Plänen gesprochen. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es ihm hinterher wieder schlecht ging. Er sollte wirklich zur Ruhe kommen. Komplett. Ich bin da. Da bin ich mir sicher und ich hoffe, ich konnte ihm das vermitteln, auch dauerhaft. Naja, ich tröste mich mit dem Gedanken, dass es zwar dauern wird, es ihm danach aber besser gehen wird. 
Puh, alles schwierig, aber machbar....
LG

----------


## feli

Wir haben einen sehr guten Freund mit teilweise sehr schweren Depressionen.
Oftmals ist es besser, wenn unser Freund nicht noch das Gefühl haben muß, daß er
uns mit seinen Depressionen belastet.
Wichtig ist, daß er weiß, wenn das vorrüber ist, daß wir ihn auf gar keinen Fall fallen lassen, und
daß der immer wieder da anknüpfen kann, wo er stehengeblieben ist. 
Das ist oftmals recht schwer, und wenn man sich nicht etwas distanzieren kann, dann ist das
Zusammenleben mit einem depressiven Menschen manchmal unerträglich. 
Ich bin froh, daß das nur ein sehr guter Freund ist und nicht mein Partner.
Ansonsten denke ich, daß diese Beziehung, das nicht ertragen hätte, die ganzen Jahre die 
das schon auf und ab mit ihm geht. 
Wir sind seit fast 8 Jahren sehr gut befreundet und ich spreche ihn eigentlich täglich.
Aber es gibt auch 4 Stunden Telefonate in denen er nicht einen einzigen Satz sagt, aber
auch nicht auflegen möchte, weil er dann einsam ist. 
Ich empfinde mich schon als ziemlich belastbar, aber das hätte die Grenze des 
erträglichen in einer Partnerschaft dann irgendwann gesprengt. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Hexensternchen

Vielen Dank, liebe Feli für deinen Beitrag. Ist dein Freund denn in Behandlung?
Ja, dass es schwierige Zeiten geben wird, ist mir klar, aber ich bin sehr beruhigt darüber, dass er sich freiwillig in Therapie begeben hat, obwohl er nicht der Typ ist, der zum Arzt geht o. ä. 
Aber was soll ich denn machen, ich liebe ihn eben, weil ich weiß, dass hinter dem depressiven Mensch ein sehr sehr liebenswerter Mensch steckt. Und aus diesem Grund werde ich ihn nicht fallen lassen. Egal was kommt. 
Es wird eben dauern.... Geduld....

----------


## Hexensternchen

Neuigkeiten. Mein Freund meldet sich jeden Tag, obwohl die Ärzte das nicht gern sehen. Ich sage ihm jedes mal, dass ich mich zwar freue, von ihm zu hören, aber ich nicht sicher bin, ob es gut ist, weil die Ärzte das eigentlich unterbinden wollen. So und dann sagte er mir, dass die Ärzte ihm gesagt hätten, dass ich ihm einfach nicht gut tue. Weil er immer wieder zusammenbricht wenn wir gesprochen haben. Ich bin nur noch am Heulen wenn wir nicht reden, weil ich denke, er soll sich auf sich konzentrieren. Und ich möchte doch nur das Beste für ihn und nicht dass es ihm scheiße geht wenn er mich gehört hat. Niemand weiß warum das so ist, die Ärzte auch nicht, sie wollen auch nicht mit mir sprechen. Ok, die werden wissen was sie tun. 
Nur kann ich ihm schlecht sagen, ich spreche nicht mehr mit ihm, weil ich denke, dann fühlt er sich im Stich gelassen. Aber wenn ich ihm nicht gut tue.... Ich verzweifel daran, komme mir total schuldig vor, obwohl NIEMAND weiß warum das so ist. Er sagte den Ärzten, dass er sich bei mir endlich geborgen fühlte... Vielleicht kann er damit gar nicht umgehen, in seinen vorherigen Beziehungen war er derjenige, der nur gegeben hat, bei uns ist es sehr ausgeglichen. 
Ja, und dann muss man sich anhören, dass ich nicht gut für ihn bin. Das ist total schwer.... Auch wenn es jetzt nur um ihn geht. Und ich zeige ihm keinesfalls, dass mir das sehr weh tut. Er soll zusehen, dass er sich auf sich konzentriert. 
Sorry, muss mir das einfach von der Seele schreiben... ist bestimmt total durcheinander....

----------


## Myriam

Hallo Hexensternchen,
da ist es wirklich schwer, zu raten. Wäre augenblicklich nicht die einfachere Lösung, man würde Deinem Freund kein Telefon geben, bzw. das Handy wegnehmen, falls er dieses heimlich benutzt?
Du kannst ihm ja nun wirklich schlecht einhängen.
Natürlich dürfen seine Ärzte Dir keine Auskunft geben, aber es wird doch evtl. möglich sein, daß Du nun Deinerseits versuchst, einen zu sprechen, um ihn zu bitten dafür zu sorgen, daß Dein Freund Dich nicht mehr anrufen kann.
Du mußt Dir aber schon auch darüber klar sein, daß Depressive - zumindest zu Zeiten der Depression - meist starke Egozentriker sind. Es ist auch möglich, daß er es derzeit braucht, daß auch Du leidest, wenn es ihm schlecht geht.
Bitte, halte das nicht für eine böswillige Unterstellung. Depressive sind oft sehr agressiv gestimmt, gegen sich und gegen andere. 
Auf jeden Fall kannst Du so nicht weiter machen. Es besteht schon die Gefahr, daß er Dich auch noch mitreißt.
Schlimmstenfalls legst Du Dir eine andere Telefonnummer zu.
Ich bin mir darüber klar, wie meine Worte auf Dich wirken. Ich bitte Dich nur, überdenke alle Möglichkeiten. Diesem Verhalten Deines Freundes muß Einhalt geboten werden. Sonst bist Du am Schluß das Opferlamm. Und ihm hilft dies auch in keiner Weise.
Vielleicht gibt es ja hier im Forum noch andere, die Erfahrung mit Depressiven haben. Ich kann Dir auf jeden Fall nur so raten, wie ich es jetzt getan habe.
Hab Mut!
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Hexensternchen

Hallo Myriam, 
danke für deine Worte. Ich habe selbst schon darüber nachgedacht, dass ich die Ärzte anrufe und darum bitte, dass er das Handy nicht mehr bekommt. Er hat das Handy nur einmal am Tag, dann ruft er mich an. 
Aber wie kann es sein, dass es ihm so schlecht geht, wenn er mit mir gesprochen hat, auch wenn wir nur über positive Dinge gesprochen haben?
Er will ja nicht, dass es mir schlecht geht und ich versuche mich abzugrenzen, wenn er irgendwelche negativen Dinge sagt, weil ich mir sicher bin, dass er damit nicht mich persönlich meint. 
Und ehrlich gesagt, wäre ich einfach beruhigter, wenn ich wüsste, dass es ihm irgendwann, wann auch immer besser geht und wir wieder zusammen sein können, möchte ja mit ihm glücklich sein. 
Ich versuche jetzt selbst einen Therapeuten zu finden, der mich ein bisschen stützt und mir Empfehlungen geben kann, wie ich mit der Situation umgehen kann. Das wird nicht leicht, weil die natürlich alle voll sind....
Danke für Eure Anteilnahme!!!!!

----------


## Myriam

Hallo Hexensternchen,
Diese Entscheidung ist richtig. Ich kann nur hoffen, daß Du auch einen guten Therapeuten findest. 
Und zeige ihm ruhig Deine Beiträge und die Antworten aus diesem Forum. 
Gibst Du gelegentlich mal bekannt, wie es Dir beim Therapeuten ergangen ist?
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Hexensternchen,
wäre es möglich für dich, ein Gespräch mit einem dieser Ärzte zu suchen und zu klären, warum sie meinen, es läge an dir, wenn es ihm immer schlecht geht nach den Anrufen?
Ich denke, man kann hier nur immer spekulieren, warum alles so ist, und vielleicht wäre ein Gespräch mit dem Arzt sehr aufschlussreich. Ansonsten würde ich schon das tun, was die Ärzte sagen, sie haben da ja viel Erfahrung. Und wie du dich verhältst und selber versuchst, Hilfe anzunehmen, finde ich sehr gut.
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Hexensternchen

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
Ja, genau das wollte ich gern, mit den Ärzten sprechen, nur so kann ich ja wissen, was sie denken, was ihm gut täte, aber die Ärzte dort reden mit niemandem aus dem sozialen Umfeld, nicht mit seinen Eltern, nicht mit seinen Geschwistern usw. Finde das total seltsam, weil ich das anders kenne. Aber sie werden wohl wissen was sie tun, ich kann ja nichts anderes machen, als darauf zu vertrauen. Außerdem wissen sie ja wohl noch gar nicht, WARUM es ihm ausgerechnet nach unseren Gesprächen so schlecht geht, obwohl ich alles negative komplett von ihm fernhalte. Es liegt halt an meiner Person, warum weiß niemand. 
Naja, ich merk jedenfalls schon, dass es schwierig werden wird, einen Therapeuten zu finden, es sind kaum Plätze frei. Finde es total schlimm, dass wenn man eh schon unten ist, man noch die Kraft für sowas aufwenden muss. 
Danke für alles erstmal.... Werd euch wohl noch ein bisschen länger "belästigen" :-)

----------


## Nachtigall

Vielleicht ist es gar nicht wegen dir selber, dass es ihm hernach schlecht geht, sondern weil du momentan anscheinend seine engste Bezugsperson bist. Und wie Myriam schon sagte, sind Depressive egozentrisch und wollen deshalb vielleicht verhätschelt und bedauert werden, obwohl ihnen das nicht gut tut. Das tut niemandem gut, Mitgefühl ist ok, aber wenn das in Mitleid und Bedauern ausartet, hat der Kranke Grund zu noch mehr Selbstmitleid.
Dass die Ärzte da nicht gesprächsbereit sind, finde ich nicht gut, oder reden sie nur mit Familienangehörigen? Auf jeden Fall ist es gut, wenn du bereit bist, dich für eine Weile von ihm zurückzuziehen. Ich wünsch dir noch viel Kraft dafür. Und du kannst gerne weiter hier schreiben, wir haben ein offenes Ohr für dich.

----------


## Myriam

@ Hexensternchen 
leider bin ich nicht der Meinung, daß es ums Bedauern und Verhätscheln geht. Das liegt viel tiefer und deshalb solltest Du schon mit einem Menschen vom Fach sprechen. Mit diesem "Du tust mir nicht gut" wird Druck auf Dich ausgeübt.
Du sollst Dich allem Anschein nach - wenigstens ein bißchen - schuldig fühlen. 
Hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt, warum die Ärzte zum Ergebnis kommen, Du tätest Deinem Freund nicht gut? Das sagen auch Ärzte und Psychologen nicht einfach so. Für diese Meinung wurde ihnen in irgendeiner Form Information geboten. 
Ich hoffe sehr, daß Du einen Gesprächspartner findest, der sich in diesen Dingen auskennt. Es wäre so wichtig für Dich.
Übrigens: Es fühlt sich hier niemand, aber auch gar niemand, durch Dich und Deine Sorgen belästigt. Melde Dich, so oft Du willst. Und wenn es nicht im Forum sein soll, dann schicke eine private Nachricht. Das geht ja auch.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Hexensternchen

Er bekommt von mir Mitgefühl, aber kein Mitleid. Und ich kann mich zurückziehen, wenn ich weiß, dass es ihm dadurch besser geht. 
Die Ärzte sprechen prinzipiell mit niemandem außer mit dem Patient. Das finde ich seltsam. Auch mit den direkten Angehörigen sprechen sie nicht. Sie begründen das damit, dass sie ihm nichts abnehmen können und er seine Dinge regeln muss, aber das hat doch damit gar nix zu tun. Naja, ich muss abwarten, ich weiß... das ist sehr schwer... Und ich hoffe und bete inständig, dass es ihm bald besser geht und es wirklich nichts mit meiner Person zu tun hat, das würde mich echt fertig machen. 
Danke, ihr seid echt lieb!!! Hab immer Angst, meinen Freunden damit zur Last zu fallen, es haben doch alle ihre eigenen Probleme. Bin mehr der Typ, der sich bei Problemen zurückzieht. :-/

----------


## Hexensternchen

@Myriam: Meinst du, er hat irgendwas in der Form erzählt, dass ich ihm nicht gut tue oder was meinst du damit, dass sie Informationen bekommen haben müssen. Vielleicht möchte ER ja auch nicht, dass sie mit mir sprechen??

----------


## Hexensternchen

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich zwar nicht perfekt bin, aber wirklich alles für ihn getan habe. Ich stehe immer hinter ihm, habe auch in den letzten Monaten versucht, ihm immer den Rücken frei zu halten, habe oft Verständnis für ihn gehabt, aber auch offen meine Meinung gesagt. 
Und ich finde es gut, dass er die Therapie macht, auch wenn er mir natürlich fehlt, aber es ist wichtig für IHN und somit natürlich im Übertragenen auch für uns, damit wir glücklich werden können. 
Auch darin hab ich ihn bestärkt. Auch wenn es mir momentan gesundheitlich sehr schlecht geht und ich ihn sehr brauchen könnte.... Ich glaube, er denkt, mit mir sei wieder alles in Ordnung, werde ihm natürlich nicht vom Gegenteil berichten.

----------


## Myriam

Ich muß es Dir noch einmal sagen. Es hat nichts mit Deiner Person zu tun.
Das wäre nun wirklich zu einfach. Und wenn es so einfach wäre, wäre es auch verhältnismäßig leicht zu beheben.
Das sitzt tiefer und ist viel komplizierter. Es ist nur so, daß die Reaktionen halt den treffen, der grade da ist. Und das bist in dem Fall Du. 
Laß Dich jetzt nicht fertig machen. Du kannst hier nicht helfen, und Du mußt Dich auch nicht runter ziehen lassen.
Paß auf Dich auf!
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Myriam

Jetzt habe ich Deine Nachricht erst nach meiner Antwort von eben gelesen.
Ja, ich vermute, daß er diese Meinung äußert. Es würde zum Krankheitsbild passen.
Und nun zu Dir. Bist Du bereit zu  sagen, warum es Dir schlecht geht? 
Noch einmal: Paß auf Dich auf!
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Hexensternchen

Irgendwie beruhigt mich das ein bisschen, dank dir Myriam! Dass die Reaktionen mich treffen ist zwar klar, aber warum reagiert er nur immer mit Attacken wenn wir telefoniert haben? Und wieso sagen die Ärzte, dass ICH ihm nicht gut tu? Das treibt mich um. 
Und ich hoffe inständig, dass ich bald einen guten Therapeuten finde....

----------


## Hexensternchen

Kann natürlich sein, dass er sowas erzählt.... Aber warum?? Und warum ruft er dann trotzdem ständig an? Das ist doch total unlogisch.... 
Ja, mir geht es seit Wochen schon schlecht. War in den letzten vier Wochen drei mal im KH. Hab nach einer schweren Grippe aufsteigende Polyneuropathien, erst waren die Füße taub, dann die Unterschenkel, dann die Oberschenkel, bis jetzt geht die äußerliche Taubheit bis über die Leisten. 
Und jetzt lässt irgendwie die Kraft nach.... Mir fallen auch Sachen aus den Händen usw. 
Es wurden zwei Lumbalpunktionen gemacht, MRT Kopf bis LWS, Neurografien. Die Polyneuropathie steht fest, die Nervenleitgeschwindigkeit ist verlangsamt, aber woher das kommt weiß niemand.
Und ich habe heftige Schmerzen beim Laufen, als ob ich über Nadeln laufen würde, auch wenn ich Socken anziehe usw. Hab jetzt schon Morphium Schmerzpflaster, kombiniert mit Novalgin gehts einigermaßen...
Das alles macht mich natürlich auch dünnhäutig.... Und nun das mit ihm, was mir unheimlich weh tut. 
Und ich habe zwei kleine Kinder, für die ich auch da sein muss. 
Mein großes Glück ist, dass ich einen sehr verständnisvollen Chef habe, der alles für mich tut und vieles für mich organisiert hat. Er ist Arzt.

----------


## Hexensternchen

Ach ja, ich belaste ihn damit gar nicht, er denkt, es sei alles in Ordnung. Möchte, dass es IHM gut geht. Aber vielleicht kann man so auch nachvollziehen, dass er mir fehlt und alles halb so schlimm wäre, wenn ich wüsste, dass er gesund wieder kommt und dann für mich da sein kann, als dass mir jetzt immer gesagt wird, ich sei nicht gut für ihn, obwohl ich wirklich wo ich kann hinter ihm stehe und mich selbst komplett zurücknehme!!!

----------


## Myriam

Liebes Hexensternchen,
es gibt keine Logik bei Depressionen. 
Natürlich kann vermutlich nicht mal er sagen, warum er Dich anruft. Es gehört zu den unlogischen und verwirrenden Dingen von Depressionen. 
Gib jetzt einfach mal vor allem auf Dich acht. Dein Freund ist derzeit in guten Händen, so hoffe ich.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## feli

Unser Freund ist seit mehreren Jahren in Behandlung.
Es geht manchmal bergauf aber dann immer über längere Zeiträume bergab.
Wenn man nicht aufpaßt, dann verdirbt einem das die Freude an wichtigen Dingen
des eigenen Lebens ständig.
Man muß sich wirklich oftmals etwas distanzieren, sonst wird das unterträglich.
Du mußt vor allem schauen, daß es Dir dabei auch noch gut geht, sonst hält man
das irgendwann nicht mehr aus.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Hexensternchen

Nimmt euer Freund denn Medis dagegen? War er schon immer depressiv oder kam das im Laufe des Lebens?
LG

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo,  
ich bin deprressiv, chronisch depressiv... und das wird sich auch nie mehr ändern. ich nehme medikament, habe mehrere klinikaufenthalte und ambulante therapien hinter mir. im mom komme ich bestens allein klar. habe meine höhen und tiefen im griff und hoffe, da ich es auch bemerke, wenn ich mal wieder professionelle hilfe brauche. dies nur zur erklärung. 
hier also mal die worte einer depressiven an eine angehörige: 
"du tust ihm nicht gut" 
in erster linie bezieht es sich darauf, das er nach jedem telefonat mit dir zusammenbricht. er kann nicht normal reagieren, also mit freude, oder trauer oder wut, auf deine anrufe, sondern er bricht einfach zusammen. er kann nicht sagen warum. also können auch die ärzte nicht wissen, warum. deshalb ist es norwendig, diesen kreislauf zu unterbrechen. schick ihm eine sms oder einen lieben brief. erkläre ihm, das du ihn liebst, aber dich ab jetzt an die anordnungen der ärzte hältst. schreibe nicht, das du auf ihn wartest. schreibe nichts von der zukunft. denn die ist für ihn im mom garnicht sichtbar. und setzt ihn nur unter druck. (bedenke, ich habe das selber durch!) 
für ihn geht es darum, das jetzt zu erleben, durchzustehen und zu verstehen. deshalb auch die kontaktsperre. man soll sich nur auf sich selbst konzentrieren. weil ein depressiver eben nicht nur an sich selbst denkt, wie hier beschrieben. ein depressiver hat schwierigkeiten, merkt, das er mit dem leben nicht zurechtkommt, anderen keine hilfe sondern eher last ist. deshalb suchen sie nach bestätigung, weil sie hören wollen, das dem nicht so ist. und nicht, weil sie egoistisch sind. 
ein depressiver muss lernen, das es (grob ausgedrückt) scheissegal sein muss, was andere denken. ein depressiver muss sich kennenlernen, sich lieben lernen, lernen sich anders zu verhalten, aber nur, wenn er einsieht, das ihm sein verhalten nicht gut tut. und nicht, weil sein verhalten andere verletzt oder abstösst. ein depressiver muss lernen, was er tun kann, damit er sich besser fühlt. wenn das gelingt, dann wächst auch sein selbstvertrauen. das vertrauen in sich selber.  
denk doch mal an eine situation, wo du hundertpro sicher warst, das du alles richtig gemacht hast. und vergleiche das mit einer situation, wo du dich vielleicht immer noch fragst, ob das so gut war. sicherheit gibt selbstvertrauen, und das fehtl den meisten depressiven. sich selbst zu vertrauen... 
wer sich selbst vertraut, kann sich auch selbst lieben. und das ist wichtig. denn nur wer sich selbst liebt, kann annehmen und damit umgehen, wenn andere ihn lieben. stell dir vor du findest deinen nase hässlich, würdest sie am liebsten loswerden und jeder weiss es. und nun sagt ein kumpel zu dir, deinen nase ist süß. ich denke, du würdest dich verarscht fühlen, oder verärgert. denn wie kann jemand was lieben, was du hasst? 
eine therapie beginnt also mit der selbstfindung, und die geht nunmal am besten mit einer absoluten kontaktsperre. dein freund soll sich nicht mit dir und eurer zukunft beschäftigen, sondern nur mit sich selbst. später werden dann sicher auch die kontakte mit der familie wieder aufgenommen und hinzugezogen. 
ich weiss nicht, wie ich dir das erklären soll, aber bei den meisten depressiven dreht sich alles nur darum, was andere über einen denken könnten, das man ja zu nicht taugt, sein leben nicht im griff hat und andere sowieso nur mit in den dreck zieht. aus dieser schleife muss er raus. 
und auch, da du ihm längere zeit den rücken frei gehalten hast, hat eigentlich nur das gegenteil von dem bewirkt, was du wolltest. er hat gesehen, das er sein leben nicht allein auf die reihe kriegt, das er dir nun auch noch damit zur last fällt.  
wenn du das jetzt hier verstehen kannst, ohne dich angegriffen zu fühlen, wenn du das nachvollziehen kannst, dann sieh ein, das du dich jetzt vollkommen von ihm zurückziehen musst. damit er sich im mom nicht mit dir belastet, sondern nichts anderes hat, als sich selbst. darauf kann man dann aufbauen. 
wenn er irgendwann seine liebenswerten seiten kennt, genug selbstvertrauen hat und weiss, das er anderen nicht nur zur last fällt sondern auch eine bereicherung ihres lebens ist. dann kann er gesund werden. es kann aber auch jahre dauern, oder wie bei mir nie vorbei sein. aber jeder mensch ist es wert. 
sorry, ganz schön lang... 
lg conny

----------


## spokes

@ conny: toll geschrieben. Danke dafür.

----------


## Myriam

@Conny
ich finde Deine Abhandlung ebenfalls sehr gut und aufschlußreich. Aber glaube mir, es gibt auch sehr agressive Depressionen. Agressiv gegen andere und - vor allem - gegen sich selbst. Der rechte Umgang der Nächsten zum Depressiven ist und bleibt - zumindest zeitweise - einfach eine Gratwanderung. Und leider ist die Umgebung meist überfordert und schafft es nicht, so gelassen zu reagieren, wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Dies aus der Sicht einer "Nächsten".
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Schlumpfine

gut myriam, ich behaupte auch nicht das gegenteil, ich hab ja auch meiner sicht gesprochen... 
aber um vielleicht das aggressive mal zu erklären... stell dir vor, du hast ein puzzle... du machst eigentlich gerne puzzle... aber wie du auch anfängst, was du auch tust, es geht nicht auf. 
zuerst versuchst du es immer wieder, dann wirst du ungeduldig und schimpfst auch mal auf das blöde puzzle (oder auf dich selbst, das kommt auf dein selbstbewusstsein an)... je nach geduld machst du immer wieder einen neuen anfang, aber es klappt nicht. und das komische ist, es klappt nur bei dir nicht. dein nachbar macht schon das 4. oder 5. puzzle, deins hatte er in 2 tagen fertig... irgendwann flippt auch der gemütlichste mensch aus, schmeisst vielleicht das puzzle in die tonne oder kriegt krach mit dem nachbarn...  :Zwinker:  
ein deprssiver rudert wie ein verrückter, um nicht zu ertrinken, hat angst und panik... versucht meist sogar, sich der umwelt mitzuteilen. findet aber auch da nicht die richtigen worte. kann er garnicht. wer noch nie richtige depressionen hatte, kann sich das garnicht vorstellen. du siehst nichts gutes, nichts schönes. alles is negativ... die sonne lacht, alle freuen sich... den depressiven ärgert aber nur, das ihn die sonne blendet... mist, nu muss ich schon wieder die sonnenbrille rauskramen... 
legger essen gehen mit freunden... mist, schon wieder geld ausgeben und die kilos hab ich dann auch drauf... 
und am schlimmsten... egal was ich tue, es ist nicht richtig, alles mach ich falsch... ich tauge nichts, bin zu nichts zu gebrauchen... und:  

> du hast was besseres verdient

 man is überflüssig, eine last, am besten man verschwindet von dieser welt. nur eine frage hast du noch, warum können die anderen das alles so viel besser als ich? 
stell dir so ein leben vor... das kann ein nicht depressiver mensch nicht verstehen, selbst wenn er es noch so will. und wenn man nicht durchkommt zum gesunden, das frustriert genauso wie das nicht zu schaffende puzzle. da sind aggressionen normal, findest du nicht auch? sie sind nicht schön, machen wütend, aber die reaktion ist normal. 
gelassen reagieren soll die umgebung nicht, auf keinen fall. sie muss schon grenzen setzen. und braucht sich auch nichts gefallen lassen. nur sollten gesunde eins wissen, der wirklich depressive macht das nicht mit absicht. nicht um zu verletzen.  
aber mir ging es ja hauptsächlich darum, zu erklären, warum sie ihren partner jetzt in ruhe lassen sollte. und das sie nicht "schlecht" für ihn ist.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Conny,
danke für deinen sehr wichtigen Beitrag. Dann wissen auch wir Laien bzw. Nichtbetroffenen Bescheid, was in depressiven Menschen vorgeht und warum diese Vorgehensweise wichtig ist. Ich habe schon auch näheren Kontakt zu einer depressiven Frau, aber die hat das nie so erzählen können, dass man in die Tiefe schauen kann. Nochmals herzlichen Dank!
Ich wünsch auch dir das Allerbeste!

----------


## Schlumpfine

liebe nachtigall, 
ich kanns auch nur, weil ich jahrelang therapiert worden bin und diese sachen jetzt endlich greifen. ich habe glernt, auf mich zu hören, mich zu achten und mich zu lieben. deshalb ist das miteinander mit gesunden auch sehr viel einfacher geworden. das verstehn, was der andere sagt klappt einfach besser. und so ist es mir auch möglich, mich besser verständlich auszudrücken. wie gesagt, depressive finden nicht die richtigen worte...

----------


## Myriam

@ Conny
Auch wenn Du mir dies nicht glaubst, ich weiß dies alles. Und Deine Schilderung mit dem Puzzle ist ganz toll. Und wenn ich von Gelassenheit spreche, dann meine ich, daß man sich vom depressiven Menschen nicht so tief treffen lassen soll. 
Ansonsten soll jeder froh sein, wenn ihm das weder bei sich noch bei denen, die er liebt, passiert.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Schlumpfine

myriam... 
*feix... 
siehst du, der depressive teil in mir hat geglaubt, das du mich nicht verstehst... und ich es nochmal erklären muss... auch wenn du es dann vielleicht immernoch nicht verstehst (verstehen willst) 
kommunikation mit einem depressiven ist sehr schwer, weil er auch dabei immer nur das schlechte sieht... der andere will nicht verstehen, der andere kann mich eh nicht leiden... und außerdem lügt er mich eh immer an, nur damit ich ruhe geb... 
ich werds nicht wirklich los...  :Zwinker:

----------


## Myriam

@ conny
genau so. Aber es ist schon lange her, daß ich diese schlimmen Zeiten erlebt habe. Schon über 25 Jahre. Aber die Angst, daß es sich wiederholt ist groß. Zumal wir schätzungsweise so ca. 800 km auseinander sind.
Und ich werde wochenlang ohne jegliche Nachricht gelassen. Und wenn ich dann vorsichtig mal anmahne, daß man doch wieder was hören lassen könnte, dann geht es nochmals ein paar Wochen, denn man hat ja keine Zeit. Ich weiß aber, daß es darum nicht geht, sondern................ so soll es halt sein.
Also, ich glaube, wir verstehen uns. Drum - und überhaupt - ganz herzliche Grüße
Myriam
Aber auch der Humor (meist von der schwarzen Sorte) ist ihnen eigen. Übrigens, auch ich habe manchmal schwarzen Humor.

----------

